# From four to ten



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Removed as per user's request.. view post #2.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

(And the connection timed out and didn't let me edit. Admin's, please delete the first post! Here's how it's supposed to look)

I'll just start off by saying that my husband is going to kill me when I finally tell him what our numbers have grown to .-.

Here's a little backstory to this tale of loss and gain;I am currently in NC staying with family. The stress of returning to school after a two year hiatus combined with Thistle's cancer and my medication not working properly, I had several major meltdowns. So I decided a change in scenery was best for my mental health and I packed myself and my five girls up and drove 14 hours from MI to NC. My husband couldn't come with me despite my begging for him to quit his job and join me and the girls on this impromptu vacation. 

Fast forward a few weeks, Thistle's cancer got worse and right at the end I discovered that she had a PT. Shortly after that she let me know that it was time so I helped her cross the bridge.

I didn't expect to expand my mischief so soon after she had passed but I caught wind of a feeder breeder that was quitting the business and she had a hairless and a perle merle she was getting rid of. I've wanted a hairless and a merle from day one so I immediately contacted her and a few days later I made the trek from NC to TN to get them. I got about a quarter of the way there when feeder breeder sent me a text asking if I was interested in a silver fawn and if not she was going to toss her in with one of her many pythons (which she also breeds). I couldn't let that happen so I agreed. So Leuce, Opal, and Emerald were added to the family, making the headcount seven. 

Then I found another ad (frickin craigslist) from a byb/feeder breeder that was giving his rats away. So I thought "I'll take one and make it an even eight and that's my limit.", I contacted the breeder and a few days after first contact I drove BACK to TN. When I got there I realized that this guy was not only completely overwhelmed, he also knew very little about the care of rats and was about as smart as a box of rocks. He was cute and nice, but stupid.

But I was still set on only taking one and after half an hour of interacting with the girls I decided on Aster, who is five weeks; not the seven weeks he seemed to think she was. In this time I was also chatting with breeder boy, giving tips and advice, and I told him that in addition to only taking in feeders I also take in the aggressive, special needs and sick; any and all who wouldn't have a future otherwise. I then pointed out that one of his girls, Asters sister who is a ruby eyed cream color, doesn't see well and will probably loose her sight later on. At this news he gives me a crestfallen, worried look and murmurs that he has no idea how to take care of a blind rat. Then he very quietly asked me if I could take her as well. I, of course, said yes. 

Now, I am enraged over this mans ignorance but I could tell that he truly does care and he wants them all to have a good life. He took every piece of advice I gave and eagerly asked questions. By the time I left he had already looked up oxbow in bulk and was making an order.

While me and him were talking, my cousin, who I dragged along with me, and his... older girlfriend (I don't want to say she was a cougar, but she was a cougar.) were talking and the gf mentioned that he had an aggressive breeder female. This immediately perked my ears and I asked about her. As soon as I did the cougar went on a rant about how the female was mean and tore both her and box of rocks boy's hands up and that if he didn't do something about her soon she would. At this breeder boy got this winced look of guilt and turned red. Then he turned back to me, head down and eyes low, and said "you said you work with aggressive ones... could, could you maybe take her too?" and I said yes before I even realized I'd made the decision. 

Now I know that breeder boy didn't abuse her, but his girlfriend did. I pick up on subtle details and her attitude and behavior towards her, she's now named Narcissus, just screamed it. And Cissa's demeanor just confirmed my thoughts.

So that's how I ended up with six new rescues. I'm still not sure how to break the news to the hubby :/ 

My phone's camera isn't that great but it takes awesome videos so I'll post those for now. I will more than likely add photos to this thread later on, so be on the lookout. 

The girls, from eldest to youngest, are:
Leuce (Leucy), 4 months,ruby eyed, silver fawn, dumbo
Opal (Opie), 11 weeks, black eyed, blue perle merle bareback varigated, dumbo
Narcissus (Cissa), 11 weeks, Odd Eye, black berk lighting blaze, standard eared
Emerald (Eme), 8 weeks, black eyed, hairless, dumbo
Aster, 5 weeks, Black eyed, black berk headspot, standard eared
Ivory (Ivy), 5 weeks, ruby eyed, cream berk, standard eared

And here's the videos:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNV7V3SOfXc

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ZuJyCpejY

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi50IQjSL-k

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ3PfNpSNcA


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I know you told me already that your family grew, but I was glad to hear the whole story. :3 

People really need to take the time and research prior to getting involved with animals.
I'm so happy to hear that you rescued 6, that's amazing! I'm so looking forward to watching these videos when I get home.  

I think it'd be a neat idea if you made video blogs of the aggressive rat's transformation, I feel like it would be really helpful to everyone if they're encountering problems. 


Congratulations, I'm sure your husband will understand and I'm totally excited to see photos of your girlies!!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

You did a great thing by taking in the feeders and rats that needed a much better home


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Just start with hi hubby I got these poor ratties bla bla and then end with I know you are proud of me for saving their lives and happy to have such a caring wife but 10 is enough so we better stay away from now on. lol

That way he knows you have a limit and if he wants to argue you can say, oh so you aren't proud of me and aren't happy to have a caring wife.. ok then you can spend the night on the couch to think about it. lol You will win by default then ;D

Then he will join the ranks of millions of us men wondering how we lost an argument without doing anything wrong. xD p.s I'm just teasing You did something awesome!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

sorry I didn't see any of the videos , I don't have a account


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

now it says the video's are private


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

AdequateRat, the video blog is a good idea and I'll definatly think on it. She's already made so much progress it's increadable and I believe that she'll bloom into a complete sweetheart. 

Bob, thank you! I'm glad I took them too. I will admit that working with and socilizing six new girlies all the while still making sure to give my elder four the proper love and attention is rather daunting, but it's a task I'm more than willing to undertake. I just can't wait till I have one big happy mischief again!

Amph, your suggestion made me laugh and I needed that so thank you! I ended up just linking him this thread; luckily I have a wonderful one-in-a-million man and he's excited at our new numbers; though he's begged me to stay far away from craigslist and I have whole heartedly agreed.

MomToRats, I'm not sure why it's saying they're private; I've just checked them and they're all public. I do hope this resolves itself so you can view them.


----------

